# Off Bike > Wintersport: Ski, Snowboard >  Risk'n'Fun Lawinenkurs

## noox

Ich habe letzte Woche bei einem 4-tägigen Lawinenkurs teilgenommen. Veranstalter war die Österreichische Alpenvereinsjugend mit ihrem Ausbildungsprogramm risk'n'fun für Schifahrer und Snowboarder. Mein Kurs war Level 01 - die Trainingssession. Weitere Kurse wären Level 02 - Next Level und Level 03 - Backcountry-Pro.

Fazit vorweg: Ich kann das wirklich nur jedem wärmstens ans Herz legen, der sich abseits der Pisten bewegt.

Lässige Trainer, lässige Leute von Wien bis Hamburg, genau die richtige Gruppengröße - insgesamt 14 Leute, aber auf der Piste und im Gelände in  zwei Teilgruppen unterwegs. Auch der Preis spricht für sich: 390,- Euro für vier Nächte inkl. Halbpension, vier Tage Liftkarte, wenn nötig Leihausrüstung (Rucksack, LVS, Sonde und Schaufel) und Ausbildung. Für Jugendliche unter 26 gibt es noch zusätzlich einen Rabatt.

Lawinenkurs hört sich ja erstmals nicht so spannend an. Tatsächlich war's aber so, dass wir dreieinhalb Tage auf der Piste bzw. neben der Piste waren und die meisten Lerneinheiten zwischen den Abfahrten hatten. Wichtige Lerninhalte waren der Umgang mit der Ausrüstung, die Suche mit dem "Lawinenpieps" (LVS), Mehrfachverschütteten-Suche, richtig Sondieren und Ausgraben, das Durchspielen einer Lawinenabgangssituation und vieles mehr. Man kann das zwar zehn mal lesen oder auch erklärt bekommen, aber wenn man es nicht mehrmals tatsächlich selbst macht, bleibt da nicht viel hängen. Und Fehler können fatal enden, wenn man bedenkt, dass nach einem Lawinenabgang im Schnitt noch über 90% leben, nach 15 Minuten aber nur mehr ein kleiner Teil der Verschütteten. 

Damit es aber gar nicht soweit kommt, lernt man auch, wie man sich auf eine Tour vorbereitet und während der Tour einzelne Hänge beurteilt. Als Grundlage dient ein System, bei dem abhängig von der Lawinenwarnstufe und der Hangneigung unter Berücksichtigung zusätzlicher Anzeichen wie Hang-Exposition und Gefahrenkennzeichen wie Triebschnee, Neuschnee, Wind, Lawinenabrisse, etc. die Sicherheit eines Hanges abgeschätzt wird. Auf Grundlage dieses Systems sollte sich dann jeder Teilnehmer sein eigenes persönliches System zur Einschätzung eines Hangs zusammenstellen. 


Mehr Info: risk'n'fun 

Fotos vom Risk'n'Fun Lawinenkurs in Leogang.

Blogs:
Risk'n'Fun - Cooler Mag Blog
Dunkelbunt-Blog (Posts von 7. bis 9. März)
Frau Holle meint’s gut mit uns, Schön war's in Leogang

Dank an Thorsten für das Pic der Lawinensituation.

----------


## Beauty

Verdammt cool, nur leider die letzte Level 1 Veranstaltung in dieser Saison, gleich vormerken für nächstes Jahr...

----------


## noox

Ja, ich denke, die gibt's nächstes Jahr sicher wieder. Etwas beunruhigt hat mich das schon, dass die letzten Wochen soviel passiert ist, wo man irgendwie einen Verbindung hat: Einen Freund von Martix hat's erwischt, mit Peter Stiefl einen Downhiller der ersten Stunde, auf der Webseite einer kleinen deutschen Bikeschmiede (Bionicon) habe ich auch gelesen, dass ein Mitarbeiter verunglückt ist. Du bist in eine kleinere Lawine geraten, und letzten Sonntag die Snowthrill...

----------


## noox

Hier noch einen schönen Artikel dazu:
www.snowforce.com/articles/473/1.html

Übrigens: Diese Saison kostete der Kurs für Leute bis (oder war's unter?) 26 Jahre weniger als 300 Euro. Inkludiert ist für alle Teilnehmer außerdem noch ein zweitägiges Chillout-Weekend auf der Planner Alm!

----------


## georg

> ein zweitägiges Chillout-Weekend auf der Planner Alm!


 Was im übrigen sehr zu empfehlen ist.  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:  Naja, Party muß man halt selber machen.  :Lol:  :Jester: 

Lawinenkurse bieten übrigens alle alpinen Vereine an. Das risk 'n fun versucht halt mit gängien Marketinmethoden jüngere Leute zu erreichen und das verstaubte Lerninhalteimage - was im Übrigen bei den Kursen überhaupt nicht zutreffend ist - wegzubekommen.

Ich kanns echt nur empfehlen, es ist eine Riedengaudi und absolut notwendig das mal durchzuspielen.

----------


## noox

Ja, das Chillout wäre lässig - Mit Schnee schaut's auch noch sehr gut aus. War selbst erst einmal Planner Alm - damals mit Snowscoot und den Rangers ... echt geil.  Aber Ende März haben machen wir unser eigenes "Chillout". Deswegen wird's nix mit Planner Alm.

----------


## Sethimus

wie siehts den aus bei den kursen wenn man snowscoot faehrt? aufstiege sind da ja eher schlecht moeglich, die richtigen grundlagen waeren mir halt schon irgendwie wichtig.

----------


## noox

Wegen Snowscoot habe ich auch kurz überlegt - abgesehen davon, dass meiner schon ziemlich kaputt ist, ist es für den Kurs nicht besonders empfehlenswert. Ich kann mir auch vorstellen, dass sie dich gar nicht mitnehmen. 

Wir sind angeblich bis zu 200 Höhenmeter im Tiefschnee bergauf gestapft. Da werden die Ski schon schwer. Ein 12-15kg Scoot ist da glaub ich ziemlich zach... Außerdem sollte man schon gut im steilen und tiefen Powder fahren können, weil man das dort ja macht. Vorallem die zweite Gruppe war auch viel im Wald unterwegs. Steiler, enger Wald ist zwar sicher fahrbar mit dem Scoot, aber ein bisschen können sollte man es schon dafür.

----------


## maxthedude

also auch wenn ich da einen ziemlich alten thread wieder ausgrabe .. 
war letzte woche risk and fun kurs in sölden und bin echt begeistert von der sache. 
sind meiner meinung nach echt sehr coole abfahrten gefahren welche wahrscheinlich auch nur durch die guten bedingungen möglich waren (1100 hm powder abfahrt =) )

zum system selbst kann man nur sagen das es echt top umgesetzt ist - 2 trainer und 1 bergführer vermitteln echt viel wissen und geben eine gewisse sicherheit wenn man sich öfter abseits der pisten bewegt/bewegen will

----------

